# Manual Throttle on an L225



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

I just bought a 76 model L225, it has a fresh rebuild on the motor & new reverse gears & new rubber all the way around, it runs & works good although it’s not pretty, but as long as it works I’m good!

The only problem I’ve found is the manual throttle will now stay put when you need to set the rpm’s, although it & the foot throttle do work the manual won’t stay at a set rpm.

Any ideas as to fix this? I’ve thought of just adding a manual cable like on a lawnmower…..Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Rustbucket76,

Your tractor has friction discs to hold throttle position. All you have to do is tighten the nut on the throttle shaft to increase the friction hold on the hand throttle.


----------



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning Rustbucket76,
> 
> Your tractor has friction discs to hold throttle position. All you have to do is tighten the nut on the throttle shaft to increase the friction hold on the hand throttle.


Thanks I’ll check that out! Appreciate it…..


----------



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

Rustbucket76 said:


> Thanks I’ll check that out! Appreciate it…..


Thanks HarveyW! I have a working manual throttle!!!! Gonna be sure to put a 9/16” Open end wrench in the tractor tool box!!!!!


----------

